# Genipher's Journal



## Genipher (Apr 3, 2019)

Life as a homeschooling mother of seven just isn't chaotic enough...I'm getting myself some goats!

Being in the city, I had to get permission (and pay a $52 annual fee) to fulfill this dream of mine. With our lot size here on the Oregon coast, I'm now allowed to have "up to 3 goats" and "12 fowl". Anyone think the city will mind if we invest in a dozen emus? 

Seriously, though. Once I get an established routine with the two doelings I'm getting this month, I'm hoping to get a dozen chickens and, eventually, a few rabbits.

Now, when we lived in the Willamette Valley a couple years ago, I had permission from our landlord to have backyard goats. However, the city said we could only have one. _ONE!_ Yeah, they didn't have a clue about how goats are supposed to be raised. So I got two Lamancha doelings, brought them home, and promptly had our next door neighbor complaining about the noise. sigh. Since we weren't "legal" having two, I decided to return them to the seller and bide my time until we could move and I could live my goaty dreams!

Since then I've been researching, snooping around here to learn as much as I can, and annoying my husband with all the goaty facts I've been learning.

Soooo...I find it rather fitting that I'll be picking up our two Nigerian Dwarf doelings this month, as it's my birthday month!!  I'll be turning 37!




We have a (let's see if I remember this correctly) 10x20 shed on our property that I've adopted as my "goat shed" (the plastic has been ripped off by one of our 2 dogs...there are plans to put up siding...maybe this summer).



After being enlightened here at BYH on how to protect the wood and cement of this shed, I stained and sealed the area the goats will actually be sleeping in. By the way, I hate the color of the stain I used. It looks orange in this picture but it's really red and reminds me of that part in _101 Dalmations_ (the book, not the movie) where Pongo and Misses (in the book Pongo's wife was named Misses and Perdita was another female Dalmation that had lost her pups and was nursemaid to Misses's pups) and their owners first meet Cruella de Vil. They're invited into Hell Hall and the walls are all red, which reminds the dogs of "slabs of raw meat". Ew. I love meat but I wouldn't want all the walls in my house looking like bloody hamburger. 
But, hey! The goats won't care, right?

   (My 4-year-old, F, hard at work!)

Anyway, that's what I think every time I see the walls I stained. I _really_ wish I'd picked another color. But, being my first time ever staining _anything_, I wasn't sure what to buy. I'm just relieved that I figured out how to apply a paintbrush to the walls and got it done!

Okay, I have to admit...I had to stain twice.  The first time, apparently, I didn't stir the stain long enough or well enough and I think I basically "oiled" the walls. When I went back the next day to finish the job, I quickly discovered my mistake. That just shows how much of a newbie I am...

Back to the shed: The Goaty Sleeping Quarters is roughly an 8x7 room. There's a shelf that I imagine the two ND will love to sleep on. Behind the main door (which is open in this picture, I'm standing with my back to the yard to take the photo), there's a window.

Question: I've "heard" it may be possible for the goats to break the window with all their playful antics. Do I need to protect it in some way? Also, do I need to cover the plug-ins?

The second room (which I'm planning on separating with a baby gate) has another, larger shelf that I'm planning on using as a milking stand. This room has plenty of space for hay (in fact, we just bought a dozen bales from a local farmer), it holds my metal garbage cans of feed (alfalfa pellets, whole oats, goat minerals, BOSS, etc), and still has room for our ladder and other "odds and ends".




I'm not exactly sure of the date I'm supposed to bring our two new kids home. They were born February 22 and will be ready to leave their mom sometime this month. Their owner is keeping in touch...sending me texts of the kids playing, etc. _So cute! _Pictures, of course, will be shared as soon as possible!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 3, 2019)

Congrats on your soon-to-be new additions! And happy birthday month to boot


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2019)

You can put the light bulbs up high enough that they can't reach and any open electrical wires should be covered or contained in conduit as it runs thru a wall or area the goats will be in....they will butt heads and chase each other and when they are bored, they will find something to entertain themselves with....just like kids..........oh, and I've never heard a goat complain about anything, especially color....but, interrupt the rohtine and they surely will.....


----------



## Genipher (Apr 3, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> You can put the light bulbs up high enough that they can't reach and any open electrical wires should be covered or contained in conduit as it runs thru a wall or area the goats will be in....they will butt heads and chase each other and when they are bored, they will find something to entertain themselves with....just like kids..........oh, and I've never heard a goat complain about anything, especially color....but, interrupt the rohtine and they surely will.....



Hmm. The wires are all in the walls and protected. Bulbs are waaaaay up high. It's just the plug ins. I should probably put covers on them as they're currently "bare".

I'm going to have to get a better routine. That's one of the things I'm going to have to (quickly) fix about myself. Getting up in the mornings. Ug, I HATE mornings. They always come too quickly! Right now, my minions, er, children can pretty much fend for themselves in the mornings (helps to have teenagers around!) so I don't always feel rushed to get out of bed. But once I get these goats...no more sleeping in!  It's a bittersweet emotion.


----------



## Genipher (Apr 3, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Congrats on your soon-to-be new additions! And happy birthday month to boot



Thanks!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2019)

Wellif ya have some fencing around the bldg, ya could have a pen that they could be contained in....if it is where ya can allow them to come and go from the bldg to the pen....ya could sleep in a bit....whatever time ya take them some feed, treats, hay, and/or water they will expect it to take place at that time....Everyday!!....they will want ya to stop the rain, also....I didn't have heavy predator issue when we had goats, so the design of our building and pen allowed us the ability to leave the doors to the house open and they could come and go as they wished.....I didn't have to meet the sun coming up.....


----------



## Genipher (Apr 4, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wellif ya have some fencing around the bldg, ya could have a pen that they could be contained in....if it is where ya can allow them to come and go from the bldg to the pen....ya could sleep in a bit....whatever time ya take them some feed, treats, hay, and/or water they will expect it to take place at that time....Everyday!!....they will want ya to stop the rain, also....I didn't have heavy predator issue when we had goats, so the design of our building and pen allowed us the ability to leave the doors to the house open and they could come and go as they wished.....I didn't have to meet the sun coming up.....



Being in town with tall fences and a large  yard for them to wander...this would be totally doable! Nice, I'll be able to get more sleep!


----------



## Genipher (Apr 4, 2019)

Why do people look at me funny every time I mention I'm getting goats??

Today I bought a TALL baby gate to block one side of the goat shed, but still give me access. The chatty (older) lady at check out asked what I was going to use it for so I said, "Goats."

She stopped ringing up my items, peered over her glasses at me, sighed, and proceeded to tell me about the wild goats she had been "gifted" that could jump 8' fences. I tried to explain the gate wasn't to keep them in the yard but to just keep them from getting into one part of the shed, but she didn't seem to hear me.

Seems every time I mention getting goats, people either laugh at me or look at me like I'm crazy!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 4, 2019)

Probably a "fear of the unknown".....whenever an answer changes from a "normal response"....and it contains something "unknown"....it just leaves ya "clueless" sometimes....for, ya certainly can't "teach", what ya don't "know"......


----------



## TAH (Apr 4, 2019)

I have never seen a goat desperate enough to jump more than 4ft. 

So excited for you though... I am sure you will enjoy them. 

We may try to come visit later this year... So I actually might get to see them. 

We just got 3 rescue Nigis but they are my first time owning any. You are going to have to post pictures of yours!


----------



## Genipher (Apr 8, 2019)

TAH said:


> I have never seen a goat desperate enough to jump more than 4ft.
> 
> So excited for you though... I am sure you will enjoy them.
> 
> ...



I'm excited too. And a bit nervous.

Hey, that would be great if y'all were able to visit. You know we moved away from Albany, though, right? We're back on the coast!  I'd still like to come visit YOU guys someday. "A" is saving up money to travel. I keep telling her she can start out by traveling to Alaska.  (hint-hint)

Do you have pictures of your rescue goats?


----------



## Genipher (Apr 8, 2019)

I have a list of _Things To Do_ before the goats arrive and I find myself procrastinating. Mostly because it's been so rainy the past week or so. Wish I could stop the rain. I think I despise the constant downpour as much as the goats will. Ug. Can't. Wait. For. Summer!

Anyway, I still need to:

(1) Buy a mineral feeder. Which I can't seem to find at our feed store, so I need to order one online. Did I mention we only have ONE feed store? Sometimes I really miss living in Albany. I had several different places I could go to buy feed and supplies  (that's when we had rabbits and chickens) when we lived up there. Here, there's a monopoly. Never did much like that game...

(2) Build a hay feeder. Saw an interesting do-it-yourself video on youtube on how to make one but...things are never as simple as I think they're going to be when it comes to "projects". 





(3) Get a fence up on the top tier (red line shows where the fence will go) . Multiple reasons we're doing this: to keep our toddler from running along the edge and falling off and to make a run for the dogs. Then it'll be easier to do a _Doggie Poop Patrol_ and I can keep the mutts away from the goats. Of course, I'll need my husband, _Mathman's_, help with the fence. We'll be making it with t-posts and welded wire.


 

(4) Move the Rock Graveyard that was left here when we bought the place. The rocks are currently piled up next to the fence, so they'll need to be shifted to another location. If the goats discover they can launch themselves over, they'll have a loooooong fall into the parking lot next to our house (we're on a hill).

(5) Burn the azalea branches, leaves, etc. that we cut down.

(6) Create a milking stand in the second half of the shed, using the existing shelf. The wood probably needs to be stained, I need a ramp, and a head part for the stanchion. Oh, and another feeder.

(7) Move the old chicken roof to create a ramp from the top tier, to the bottom. Should make a fun toy.

(8) Put up extra lights in the shed. Just discovered these neat little things. They run on batteries and  can be hung up on a nail or, since they have a magnet, can be stuck to metal. They also have Velcro. So, many options for installing them. I need a couple in the second half of the shed, since there doesn't seem to be any lights on that side (despite being hooked up to electricity).

 

(8) Fill in the myriad of deep holes the dogs dug. On the flip side, our older dog caught two gophers! Or maybe they were nutria? I'm not 100% sure. So the holes aren't for naught.

(9) Not sure if I should seal the cement floors on the second half of the shed. I'm planning on using that part as a milking area, so I _probably _should protect the floors. 

(10) Order cdt. 

(11) I'd like to find a cupboard to store some of the goat supplies (needles, copper bolus, etc). I'm keeping an eye out at the local thrift stores.

(12) Install the baby gate to separate the two halves of the shed.

(13) Lay down lime and shavings (that'll be a last minute chore).

(14) Add lattice to the short part of the fence leading to the woods to dissuade goats escaping into the woods.

I'm tired just thinking of everything that's waiting to be done.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2019)

I hear you on the exhausting amount of things to do. Spring work has begun here and I’m feeling your pain! 

I have a few of those light switch things. I have rechargeable batteries for them (they take 4 AAA) and the switches can be a little finicky - as in I thought the batteries were dead, but I just needed to flip the switch half a dozen times to get the light to stay on.

Here’s a hay feeder idea I found on Facebook that I was thinking of using for my sheep  Either this or the tote with holes cut into the side and the lid winched on to keep waste to a minimum. (Sorry I don’t have a pic of that one)


----------



## Genipher (Apr 8, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> I hear you on the exhausting amount of things to do. Spring work has begun here and I’m feeling your pain!
> 
> I have a few of those light switch things. I have rechargeable batteries for them (they take 4 AAA) and the switches can be a little finicky - as in I thought the batteries were dead, but I just needed to flip the switch half a dozen times to get the light to stay on.
> 
> ...



 I love the hamper converted into a feeder! I need to check my Walmart! That would be soooo much easier than trying to make one!!

Yeah, a couple weeks ago I bought one of the battery flip-lights just to see how they worked and if I liked them. My 4-year-old decided he wanted it so I let him have it. Figured it'd be a good test to see how long the battery would last and how it held up to being constantly flipped on and off, on and off. It needs new batteries but is pretty sturdy!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

Isn't it great to have a whole form of people who "get it" when everyone else thinks you are nuts?


----------



## Genipher (Apr 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Isn't it great to have a whole form of people who "get it" when everyone else thinks you are nuts?



Yes!

A couple days ago I was talking to one of my best friends and mentioned getting goats (again). She basically told me I'm too stretched already with the kids and homeschooling, which makes me feel like I'm going to fail before I start. I know I shouldn't care so much what people think but comments like that bother me and make me doubt myself. I keep thinking that _other _people have large families, homeschool, and still manage perfectly fine in the farm world (right @TAH ? ) , why would I be unable to do it? I get that it's a lot of hard work but I feel for our family, it will be worth it. 

I was even told I should make my children my passion. They definitely are. But does that mean I can't have any other interests? Maybe I'm just so excited about goats right now that it sounds like all I can talk about. While I shrugged off the comment at the time, it sorta hurt my feelers. 

On the flip side, my aunt (who lives faaaaar, far away) found out I'm getting goats and was gushing to my mom about it. My aunt is _super _excited for me. She got chickens last year and we text back and forth about them. She takes such good care of her hens...they're like her kids. She spoils them so much! I'm looking forward to sharing pictures and stories with her about our goats. So I guess not _everyone _thinks I'm loony.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 9, 2019)

Only people who have no desire to live the goaty dream themselves would think you’re loony 
Just tell your friend to think of it as you have passion for all *9* of your kids


----------



## Genipher (Apr 10, 2019)

We bought ourselves a PhD a couple weeks ago, thinking we'd do traditional wooden posts for our top tier fence. My husband, Mathman, got one, 2' hole dug...and then we switched gears and decided to go with t-posts and welded wire.
Since then, our 4-year-old son has been drawn to that hole like a moth to a flame. This morning he told me he found something in the hole that I NEEDED to see. Turns out this little fella was hanging out at the bottom.

 

Thought it was a baby snake at first but then I saw it had legs. Is it a Newt? 

My son is currently following it around, nudging it with a stick to get it to move. Fun times!


----------



## Genipher (Apr 14, 2019)

Left town overnight with the family this weekend so we could buy a new car. Not "new" new, but new to us. Now we'll have 2 cars, which will be a blessing. It was getting rather old driving _Mathman _to work and picking him up every time I needed the car for the day.

Anyway, realized while we were gone that I won't have the luxury of leaving the house overnight for much longer. Our eldest child "dog sat" the one night we were gone but...we're planning on going camping this summer with some of the folks from our home church, like we do almost every year, and my eldest kiddo isn't going to want to be left behind to watch dogs and goats. 

I'll probably end up going camping for the day and returning home at night with the younger children (my back can't take sleeping on the ground anymore, anyway) but the whole thing reminded me of when we went camping yeeeears ago with some friends. I think it was a _Feast of the Tabernacle_ campout and every family was supposed to bring a certain amount of food to be contributed to a main "kitchen". One thing we were supposed to bring was "2 gallons of milk". I laughed when I discovered a family had brought their milk goats as their "2 gallons". 

I suppose, if I had a trailer to protect them at night, I could bring the goats camping with us. But I think the stress would be too much for them, yes? Anyone ever taken their goats camping before?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ve heard of people training their goats to go camping and actually use them as packing animals. I doubt they would use milk goats though. You’d want something a bit bigger and stronger for that, but the idea isn’t a new one at least


----------



## Genipher (Apr 24, 2019)

Got our ND doelings today!!




Besides the car ride home where the white one was really vocal, they've both been pretty quiet.

My husband, _Mathman_, and I finished putting up the fence on the top tier, effectively splitting that part of the yard in half. I'm so glad we got that done because our almost year-old Lab-mix immediately wanted the goats!
In fact, he found a part of the dog side of the fence to squeeze under and chased the goat kids (completely ignoring my commands to "come!") until I was able to grab his collar.  He needs sooooo much training.

Our 4-year-old dog, on the other hand, walked the length of the dog run, glanced at the goats, and calmly walked back inside the house. Sometimes I wish we _only_ had the older, calm dog...but the young mutt is part of the pack, now.


(young whippersnapper)


(our good girl!)

We're still trying to figure out some good names. I originally wanted to name them Classified (Classie) and Confidential (Connie) but my human kids have other ideas... So everyone has come up with some names and we're putting it to a vote tonight!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 24, 2019)

Congrats on the doelings


----------



## Genipher (Apr 25, 2019)

More pictures!
  

Decided to name them Lucy (mostly black) and Alice (mostly white).

Our younger dog, Toby, still wants to get out with them. Our older dog, Jezebel, has been showing more of an interest today. They both keep shoving their noses through a lattice "wall" we have, to try to smell the goats. The goats still freeze when the dogs come out to the dog run but after a while Alice tentatively edges closer and tries to smell them back. She seems bolder than her sister.


----------



## Genipher (Apr 25, 2019)

Toby watches Alice and Lucy through the lattice, as they munch on my eldest child's mint. I'm gonna have to replace her plants...


----------



## Genipher (Apr 28, 2019)

So I can't tell if it's one or both of 'em, but _somebody _has turd-like poop rather than pellet-poo. I asked about it on another forum and it seems it could be caused by all the fresh grass, etc the doelings are eating and that they were dosed with Ivermectin before I brought them home last Wednesday. Last night while holding Alice, I realized her tummy was big and firm. I remembered baking soda can help with bloat so I left some in the "barn". This morning, her belly looks less "full", so I'm hoping it helped. Perhaps it will help their poop get back to normal, as well?

The other night I had a dream that our family had moved to a new house. Our new living room was covered in pine shavings and I remember thinking, _"I really need to get all this poop cleaned up...!" _
I totally have feces on the brain!

Yesterday I trimmed Alice and Lucy's hooves for the first time. It was a first for them, I think, and definitely a first for me. Alice (white) had more hoof curling under while Lucy's (black) feet didn't need much help at all. I didn't realize a 2-month old goat would need a trim so early in life. Guess I figured they'd be, you know, 6 months to a year or so before that was necessary. Anyway, the process was easier than I thought it would be and reminded me of trimming a baby's fingernails.


----------



## Genipher (May 12, 2019)

The goats seem to like having the dogs outside. Of course, the dogs are on the Dog Side of the fence, but whenever I call the mutts in, the goats (mostly Alice) starts crying for them. Let'em back out, and Alice goes back to mowing the lawn.

 (Alice)

Lucy likes to tease the dogs into coming close to the fence and then she tries to head-butt them through the wire. 

  (Lucy)

Could it be possible that the goats view the dogs as part of their "herd"? I mean, since we got the goats the dogs want to spend ALL their time outside, watching (guarding?) the goats; and the goats have gotten pretty used to the dogs hanging around.

I'm a little .... concerned ... about their horn nubs. I thought I'd read that disbudding should be done when they're around 2-3 weeks? But these girls were "done" closer to 2 months. And their nubs are big and I can't tell if they're still growing. Something I'm keeping an eye on. I didn't want goats with horns (or scurs!) but if they end up with'em ...


----------



## Bruce (May 14, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Why do people look at me funny every time I mention I'm getting goats??


Ignore them, they aren't normal.


----------



## Genipher (May 22, 2019)

Rainy weather, off and on here. The first time it's sprinkled Alice and Lucy still came out and browsed. I was surprised they risk getting wet. I started thinking I had unusual goats because everything I'd read (and heard from folks here) said they don't like being out in the rain.
Well, the next day it was pouring and the girls refused to come out of the "barn". So they are, indeed, typical goats. 

The goats have been relatively quiet. Our dogs are a lot louder than they are! So I don't think there's going to be any risk of people complaining due to noise. 

However, they _do_ call for the dogs...and my 9-year-old son, who has taken to spending a lot of time with them.

My son has finally learned that if he sits still, the goats will come to him. It helps that he hand feeds them blackberry leaves (even though they're capable of finding and eating them on their own) and alfalfa pellets.
My boy has the tendency to get angry easily so watching him sit calmly, talking to the goats, and laughing at their antics warms my heart. I can see why animals are used in nursing homes as pet therapy.

As an aside, Alice's horns ARE growing. Ug. Gonna have to band them!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 22, 2019)

Just don't tell them that they should stay inside during the rain.........our goats would stay out in drizzle and sprinkles, but anything heavier they would run to their house and stand in their doorway and hollar towards the house, so I could come out and turn the water off.....


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2019)

Genipher said:


> My boy has the tendency to get angry easily so watching him sit calmly, talking to the goats, and laughing at their antics warms my heart. I can see why animals are used in nursing homes as pet therapy.


Whatever works!


----------



## Baymule (May 26, 2019)

I can't help but be sad for your "friend" who downed you for getting goats. What better home schooling than the responsibility of caring for a couple of goats, and someday learning to milk, make butter and even cheese! Not to mention the calming effect on your son. So to your Debbie Downer, I say 

Congrats on the two goats, they are lovely. Keep a close eye on your young dog, it is going to take time and training.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I can't help but be sad for your "friend" who downed you for getting goats. What better home schooling than the responsibility of caring for a couple of goats, and someday learning to milk, make butter and even cheese! Not to mention the calming effect on your son. So to your Debbie Downer, I say
> 
> Congrats on the two goats, they are lovely. Keep a close eye on your young dog, it is going to take time and training.




It's funny, I have this one close friend who knows I now have the goats but she hasn't asked to see them or asked me how it's going with them.  Oh, well.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

We have this one little section of our yard that we put lattice up, to keep our children from walking on the top tier (and potentially falling off) and to keep the dog on the dog's side and goats on their side. Well, the lattice has been destroyed in one spot, creating a "goat door" to the back patio.






But it wasn't the goats that tore it up...it was our mutt, Toby!




(Who, me?)

Thankfully the dogs and goats have gotten used to each other after watching and smelling through the fence for the last month-ish, so there aren't any issues with them hanging out until I get the lattice replaced with wire. We also need a REAL gate...one that the goats can't squeeze past.

Until then, it's amusing watching the goats go crazy for the foliage on the "forbidden side" of the fence.









The downside to letting them have access to this side? Poop aaaaall over the patio. Oh, and they like to try to sneak into the house when the back door is open. Which is often, as my children often forget to shut the door...




(Knock-knock!)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)

My sister comes to my place and is terrified  by them, lol...some people just don't "get it"


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My sister comes to my place and is terrified  by them, lol...some people just don't "get it"



It's hard to imagine being scared of goats. They're so friendly! Though...I do have to warn friends to watch out for the horns the girls are growing. I still need to figure out what to do about those poky things. Getting jabbed by a horn would be scary...!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

I wouldn't care "what" others might think....but, mostly their reactions stem from ignorance and rely on what they have "heard"....goats are great animals...imo....and if allowed to be goats and treated like goats they can be great pets.....we had 2 wethers and 1 doe....the doe was FB pygmy and the boys were pygmy/boer crosses....they became pets and we walked them around to browse....eventually putting up fence to contain them....they were great to spend time with and have their "help" with any work being done in their "area"......about the poop....if it is pills or "pinecone"....pills stuck together, but in clumps....not a real issue....anything else is worthy of watching or checking....as the available forage grows, different plants are eaten and can produce a "change" in the outflow....but should rectify itself once the ph is adjusted in the stomach......enjoy your goats...I've never had ND, so others would need to assist ya with the specifics....but, the behavior is similar.....I think....


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I wouldn't care "what" others might think....but, mostly their reactions stem from ignorance and rely on what they have "heard"....goats are great animals...imo....and if allowed to be goats and treated like goats they can be great pets.....we had 2 wethers and 1 doe....the doe was FB pygmy and the boys were pygmy/boer crosses....they became pets and we walked them around to browse....eventually putting up fence to contain them....they were great to spend time with and have their "help" with any work being done in their "area"......about the poop....if it is pills or "pinecone"....pills stuck together, but in clumps....not a real issue....anything else is worthy of watching or checking....as the available forage grows, different plants are eaten and can produce a "change" in the outflow....but should rectify itself once the ph is adjusted in the stomach......enjoy your goats...I've never had ND, so others would need to assist ya with the specifics....but, the behavior is similar.....I think....






I've noticed Alice (above) tends to be more sensitive to food changes than her sister. Worried me, at first. But I'm starting to "get" her.

My friend, apparently, had "bad" experiences with mutual friends who had goats. Apparently these other goats were loud all night long and kept my friend awake while she was visiting. I thought the story strange since everything I've read/heard said goats are only noisy at night if there's a problem or a doe is in labor. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Even so, seems a strange reason to dislike goats...one night of noise? Blah. But then, this friend doesn't really care for having animals or gardening or any of that stuff, so perhaps the idea that someone would desire that lifestyle is strange to her.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

Just so ya won't feel too "strange" and to know that there are others "just like ya" out here....
 .....this is the "gang".....they were a real "hoot" to be around and learn from....something that could help ya with the hooves...are concrete squares or rocks....the goats will walk on them and save the grass or turf...wear n tear....it will help in wet conditions to keep the hoof out of the mud and wear down naturally on the concrete or rock.....they like warming on them in winter, if they are in the sun.....here is one when we brought them home....
 .....sorry about posting the pics, but wanted ya to know that many of us "get it".....


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 12, 2019)

Goats are mostly loud if they’re in heat, hungry, lonely, bored, their routine is interrupted or if there is a problem. Some will cry if anything new is happening, rather similar to a dog barking at strange sounds or intruders.
That said, there are some individuals that can be loud for absolutely no apparent reason, so it’s possible that your friend came across one of those rather obnoxious individuals. I can understand lack of sleep souring someone to an animal they were probably neutral about beforehand. 
I value my sleep too


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Even so, seems a strange reason to dislike goats...one night of noise? Blah. But then, this friend doesn't really care for having animals or gardening or any of that stuff, so perhaps the idea that someone would desire that lifestyle is strange to her.



Some people do not want to have dogs or cats, also.    But - here we pretty much enjoy any animal.  Well, snakes, skunks, possum, coon are subject to an "uninvited" status but --- only if a nuisance or predatory to our animals.   

You can always post here.   We've heard & seen most anything.  But we understand !!!!!!   That's the difference and why we bond together -- you're not nuts.     Enjoy those goats.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

Love the pictures! The white one looking at the camera is cute! Do they have horns, too?

We have a 2-tiered yard. The goats love to hang out on the cement stairs (photo is my 4-year-old sweeping goat poop to the bottom tier) and now, the patio. 




 





I had to trim their hooves once, right after I bought them (they were pretty curled under for only being 2 months old point!). Since then (2 months later), they haven't really needed it. I was wondering if all the cement they're walking on would help keep their hooves down. Glad to know it helps some!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

If ya have an older broom...just keep it handy and sweep the pills off the steps first....a hoe and bucket will help....sweep it off into the bucket and the hoe will get around steps on the ground....dump the bucket in the garden or compost........really nice "girls" ya got there and I believe it will be Fun watching them develope....they like to get to the highest spot, so put something close by that is higher than the step and they will go there instead of the step.....they will jump and "spring" to other places....so be careful just how close it is to the top of the fence, let's say..........ours would get "spirited" and run thru their house...around the deck....into their back area.....then dash back into the yard and up the steps to the deck and back thru the doors....we had one that would "spring" like a deer and would rund around the deck and "spring" off the side of the bldg and about 10' into the air.....it was hilarious.....all sides of the house was fenced, so even if he got on top he couldn't get anywhere else.....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

.....this is them at 3yrs old....the white one was the comical one....and he was the top rung of the herd, but Star was the herd queen....here she is
 .....I grew ryegrass in their yard during winter and they would walk on the concrete squares to eat it....ya can see Lightning standing on some blocks that gave us footing on the slick clay soil we had....this is their house and deck...there is a middle wall with a hole cut in it....it was an old chicken coop....so they could run in one door thru the wall and out the other door.....the door was a toy for them and loved swing it back-n-forth....
 .....they did have horns....they were meat goats....with dairy goats....tbere are others that have had bad experiences with them....if they are used for milk, then handling them everyday....day in and day out...I wouldn't want to face it.....they are also "competitive" and will use things to their advantage....luckily, ours never used their horns against us or towards theirselves.....but, each has challenged me with their horns....but, if they are there...ya better pay attention to them....cause ya never know.....


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Goats are mostly loud if they’re in heat, hungry, lonely, bored, their routine is interrupted or if there is a problem. Some will cry if anything new is happening, rather similar to a dog barking at strange sounds or intruders.
> That said, there are some individuals that can be loud for absolutely no apparent reason, so it’s possible that your friend came across one of those rather obnoxious individuals. I can understand lack of sleep souring someone to an animal they were probably neutral about beforehand.
> I value my sleep too



Okay, I admit it... I enjoy my sleep, too. Though I don't think I've slept through the night for about 15 years now, so I tend to shrug off "excess noise" by outside critters.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Some people do not want to have dogs or cats, also.    But - here we pretty much enjoy any animal.  Well, snakes, skunks, possum, coon are subject to an "uninvited" status but --- only if a nuisance or predatory to our animals.
> 
> You can always post here.   We've heard & seen most anything.  But we understand !!!!!!   That's the difference and why we bond together -- you're not nuts.     Enjoy those goats.



I draw the line at mice. We have an old, hundred-year-old house and it draws mice in every winter. Never had to deal with mice until we moved here, 2 years ago.

I enjoy all other animals, though I'm pretty  at our younger dog, Toby, right now. I just found out that he fought a mighty battle against the plastic swimming pool that I bought YESTERDAY, and won. sigh. He's a year old now and gets plenty of things to chew on... shouldn't he be out of the "destroy anything left in the yard" phase?!


----------



## Genipher (Jun 12, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 63180 .....this is them at 3yrs old....the white one was the comical one....and he was the top rung of the herd, but Star was the herd queen....here she is
> View attachment 63181 .....I grew ryegrass in their yard during winter and they would walk on the concrete squares to eat it....ya can see Lightning standing on some blocks that gave us footing on the slick clay soil we had....this is their house and deck...there is a middle wall with a hole cut in it....it was an old chicken coop....so they could run in one door thru the wall and out the other door.....the door was a toy for them and loved swing it back-n-forth....
> View attachment 63182 .....they did have horns....they were meat goats....with dairy goats....tbere are others that have had bad experiences with them....if they are used for milk, then handling them everyday....day in and day out...I wouldn't want to face it.....they are also "competitive" and will use things to their advantage....luckily, ours never used their horns against us or towards theirselves.....but, each has challenged me with their horns....but, if they are there...ya better pay attention to them....cause ya never know.....



Yeah, ours will be milkers. Already the sisters use their pointy heads to shove each other aside. They haven't used their horns against us (though Alice nipped me a week or so ago when I took my sweet time getting her a helping of alfalfa pellets!) but I worry my children will accidentally get poked or "stabbed"... especially since my 2-year-old is right at their level and she loves to hug'em around their necks.

I like your goat house. Mine have a shed to go into but I'm debating about letting them move to the back porch.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

Something that can help ya out some if ya get a shop vac with the metal bucket and it will get quite a few pellets in 5gal bucket.....course, the more there are the more there will be....and be prepared to battle rodents closer to your door....pellet crumbs and grain will certainly draw them.....the shop vac hose will reverse and ya can use it as a blower too......


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2019)

Google bucket mouse traps.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My sister comes to my place and is terrified  by them, lol...some people just don't "get it"


 YOUR goats?? Most of them barely came up to my knee! They were all quite nice.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 13, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Something that can help ya out some if ya get a shop vac with the metal bucket and it will get quite a few pellets in 5gal bucket.....course, the more there are the more there will be....and be prepared to battle rodents closer to your door....pellet crumbs and grain will certainly draw them.....the shop vac hose will reverse and ya can use it as a blower too......



Do you mean use a shop vac for storing alfalfa pellets or for the spillage those Dreadful Wasters create? 

Last year we had a problem with mice (that was without owning goats) I'm a bit nervous about this next winter, now that I've got a shed full of hay, etc. My girls might get their wish for a cat this year!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 13, 2019)

I was actually thinking of the "other" end, but it would suck up pellets and grain, too....not great for a bigger operation, but can be a great tool for a quicker cleanup time....tho, I don't want ya to blame me for suggesting ya continue your vacuum chore to the outside, too.......it will keep those "pills" from "little fingers"...and contained until ya dump it.........kids used to think they were Sugar Babies..........but, I don't think the candy is as "popular" as they once were....guess the word "sugar" in the name makes some people "cringe" these days....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2019)

I use my hoof trimmer to cut and round off tips of horns,  I don't  like pointed horns...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> YOUR goats?? Most of them barely came up to my knee! They were all quite nice.



 I know...right............same way with the chickens and rabbits....Missy and Sophie.. But loves Mel !


----------



## Bruce (Jun 13, 2019)

Wait, she's afraid of Missy and Sophie too? And chickens? And quiet little rabbits? The woman is far from an animal lover! But I guess EVERYONE loves Mel.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Wait, she's afraid of Missy and Sophie too? And chickens? And quiet little rabbits? The woman is far from an animal lover! But I guess EVERYONE loves Mel.



She just isn't  used to so "many"  animals comming at her at one time......they have one dog....
I guess everyone  is diffrent.....outside of BYH people , I think we are the "normal" ones


----------



## Baymule (Jun 13, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I guess everyone  is diffrent.....outside of BYH people , I think we are the "normal" ones


Amen to that!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Amen to that!



Can you imagine a world with like minded people , like BYH folks....my goodness we would get things fixed, good foods for our families,  put most pharmaceutical  companies  out of business......I 'd vote for a farmer as president....he knows what to cull, and how to compost washington, and plant the right crops to produce the best results....after all he Knows what fell off the turnip truck 
And we sure know how to put up fences to keep thing in and out .....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 14, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> She just isn't  used to so "many"  animals comming at her at one time......they have one dog....
> I guess everyone  is diffrent.....outside of BYH people , I think we are the "normal" ones


I guess that is why she is OK with Mel. Missy and Sophie come up quick. Mel sees no reason to rush, he can push to the front of the petting line when he gets there.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Can you imagine a world with like minded people , like BYH folks....my goodness we would get things fixed, good foods for our families,  put most pharmaceutical  companies  out of business......I 'd vote for a farmer as president....he knows what to cull, and how to compost washington, and plant the right crops to produce the best results....after all he Knows what fell off the turnip truck
> And we sure know how to put up fences to keep thing in and out .....


And people would grow a garden to at least grow some of the food they ate......like they used to.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 14, 2019)

And people wouldn't have to get permission from their city to keep chickens.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And people wouldn't have to get permission from their city to keep chickens.


Or a milk cow or milk goat.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 15, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was actually thinking of the "other" end, but it would suck up pellets and grain, too....not great for a bigger operation, but can be a great tool for a quicker cleanup time....tho, I don't want ya to blame me for suggesting ya continue your vacuum chore to the outside, too.......it will keep those "pills" from "little fingers"...and contained until ya dump it.........kids used to think they were Sugar Babies..........but, I don't think the candy is as "popular" as they once were....guess the word "sugar" in the name makes some people "cringe" these days....



 ok, I get it now. That sounds like a great way to do a goat poop patrol! I'm adding a shop vac to my list of things I need!


----------



## Genipher (Jun 15, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I use my hoof trimmer to cut and round off tips of horns,  I don't  like pointed horns...



I didn't know that could be done! I think I'll try that!


----------



## Genipher (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And people wouldn't have to get permission from their city to keep chickens.



Wish I didn't have to do that.  But every year I have to reapply and pay a $52 fee to keep my goats.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 15, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Wish I didn't have to do that.  But every year I have to reapply and pay a $52 fee to keep my goats.


Move.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

I agree with @Baymule...mooooove. mooooove .....to the country...


----------



## Genipher (Jun 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Move.


I'd like to. The husband doesn't wanna.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2019)

Genipher said:


> I'd like to. The husband doesn't wanna.


My Momma taught me, from the time I was a little girl, how to get your way. I can still hear her saying, "You take a tiny little seed, you plant it in his mind, you water it, watch it grow and it comes out his mouth, all his idea. Then you say, I'M SO GLAD YOU THOUGHT OF THAT!" 

Girl, you just ain't doin' it right.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

....no truer words have ever been spoken @Baymule


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2019)

Way back in my teenage years I had a crush on someone that I thought was way out of my league.  My mama told me to "chase him until he catches you."  LOL - it worked!  Not sure what that has to do with convincing your  DH to move though, lol!


----------



## Genipher (Jun 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> My Momma taught me, from the time I was a little girl, how to get your way. I can still hear her saying, "You take a tiny little seed, you plant it in his mind, you water it, watch it grow and it comes out his mouth, all his idea. Then you say, I'M SO GLAD YOU THOUGHT OF THAT!"
> 
> Girl, you just ain't doin' it right.



 Im just not very good at that, I guess. 

I've given loads of reasons to move. He agrees with most of my reasons but moving sounds so overwhelming, it's hard for him to consider it.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 18, 2019)

Since our fence and temporary gate broke down, the dogs and goats have been mingling freely.






Our mutt, Toby (above) is usually pretty good with the goats. He tends to leave them alone unless there's a human outside giving them attention... then, for some reason, he feels the need to chase them. sigh

Today the kids told me he was trying to nip them or lick them...not really sure what he was doing but Alice's neck was wet with slobber. _Just_ when I think I can trust him alone outside!

Can a dog ever _really_ be trusted around goats?




(What? I didn't do nuffin!)


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 18, 2019)

When I had goats, my herd queen never let my dog anywhere near her or her herd, so I never really worried about it. With my ewes I’d be more concerned as they don’t have horns and would much rather run than confront even my little beagle.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 18, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> When I had goats, my herd queen never let my dog anywhere near her or her herd, so I never really worried about it. With my ewes I’d be more concerned as they don’t have horns and would much rather run than confront even my little beagle.



Mine are growing horns but they don't use them against the dogs. They just run. Toby the mutt seems to enjoy separating the two goats, causing them to cry for each other.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2019)

Genipher said:


> I've given loads of reasons to move. He agrees with most of my reasons but moving sounds so overwhelming, it's hard for him to consider it.


Well he is right about that. Unless you are the rare people who don't keep stuff that isn't used frequently, sorting through it and packing it all up is really overwhelming and stressful. There are (at least a my house) so many things you can't even categorize as "this would be packed with that" stuff (notice how I didn't use the word junk) that hasn't been looked at or used in years. The kids will need a big dumpster when we die and they get to deal with it.

Perhaps you could start on the downsizing of stuff you really don't need or use so the "pile" looks smaller.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Im just not very good at that, I guess.
> 
> I've given loads of reasons to move. He agrees with most of my reasons but moving sounds so overwhelming, it's hard for him to consider it.



If you REALLY want to move, then just do it. Start looking for places, then drag him out to look at them. That's what I did. I talked about it first, I looked online and found places I wanted to go see. But by the time we could get up here, they would be sold. BUT I got him in moving mode. We had been in the same town for 35 years, it was a pretty big deal to move 160 miles away. Plus we downsized on the house from 2500 square feet to 1500 square feet. That was a big deal too. We had a business and were well known, heck we knew practically everybody, we moved and didn't know anybody except our daughter, her family and a few of their friends. We are in a great neighborhood, we love our neighbors and are having the time of our lives.

So my advice to you is get up off your butt and just drag him along. Have a garage sale and get rid of stuff you don't want to move. Tell him what you are doing and why. Tell him WE ARE MOVING. Convince yourself, then you can convince him. Go for it. If you keep waffling around, you won't do a durned thing. Do it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2019)

Your mutt, Toby, reminds me of a Labrador we had. We made a delivery of furniture to a family that had Labradors. There was a litter of puppies swirling around our feet, all black except one. He was brindled. I picked him up and asked what she did with all the dogs (there were chain link kennels out back) and she said that she sold them. My husband pointed to the puppy I was holding and said "I want that one." She replied, "You can have him." And that is how Danny came into our lives. I guess she wanted him gone because he was mismarked, but we thought he was beautiful. He was our beloved Danny Dog. 

https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/danny-dog.611066/


----------



## Genipher (Jun 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Your mutt, Toby, reminds me of a Labrador we had. We made a delivery of furniture to a family that had Labradors. There was a litter of puppies swirling around our feet, all black except one. He was brindled. I picked him up and asked what she did with all the dogs (there were chain link kennels out back) and she said that she sold them. My husband pointed to the puppy I was holding and said "I want that one." She replied, "You can have him." And that is how Danny came into our lives. I guess she wanted him gone because he was mismarked, but we thought he was beautiful. He was our beloved Danny Dog.
> 
> https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/danny-dog.611066/



Awwww! I read your link about Danny. He sounds soooo much like Toby! Toby chews anything and everything he finds outside. I was hoping that was a puppy trait but it sounds like it's the Lab part of him.

He can't jump our fences, thankfully (they're too tall) but the few times we allowed him in the front with us he started wandering off. One of the kids took out the garbage one day and he must've slipped out because I found him sniffing around the public school, next door. sigh.

We get a lot of compliments on his brindle coloring. When he was younger he looked more "tiger-ish. Really drew our attention.

He's a good boy....let's the 2 -year-old lay on him and cuddle...but I wish he'd stop destroying everything. He's killed our hose and one of my girls, for some reason, took her GIANT stuffed bear outside and LEFT IT. Found it missing an arm, an eye, and, um, its rear end. Fluff aaaaaall over the yard!!


----------



## Genipher (Jun 24, 2019)

Every night I feed the goats a bit of alfalfa and sunflower seeds. Alice and Lucy like to follow me into the storage side of the shed and play on the stacked hay while I scoop their treat.




Amazingly enough, the tall baby gate keeps them on their side! I was worried they'd try to jump it but they haven't.


Remember that friend I mentioned, who hadn't said anything about my goats and I thought she was being kinda rude ignoring my goaty dreams? Well, we were at a get-together this last Saturday and she overheard me talking about the goats. Her jaw dropped and she said, "_Genipher! I didn't know you got goats! Why didn't you tell me?!"_
Her teen daughter is BFFs with my teen daughter, so I assumed the news had traveled to her ears. 
What do they say about assuming, again? 

Anyway, next time she's over I'll show her the goats. Maybe she's not as indifferent as I thought!


Alice and Lucy are only 4 months old but I'm already dreaming about their future babies. I was thinking of having them bred this December, if they weigh enough. Correct me if I'm wrong but they need to be around 40# to be bred, right?

Just went out to weigh the goats for the first time. Alice is 23.8lbs and Lucy is 24.4lbs. Which is interesting because Alice looks and feels heavier. Guess she just has a bigger belly!

So I took a glance at Craigslist to see what I could find for buck studs in my area and there is NOTHING close to me. I did, however, spot a beautiful buckling for $50 that will be ready for a new home in September. One part of me says, "No, no, NO!" But the other part of me thinks, "How bad can a buck be?"

Help a newbie out. I can't do AI and can't find a stud...keeping my own buck, in town, is a logical decision...right? Right??


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m dreaming of my future lambs and certainly got excited about my goat kids back when I had them too 

I typically make sure my girls will be a year old or older when they’re ready to kid/lamb, as I don’t have an easy way to weigh them (yet), my rule of thumb is 8 months. Older if they don’t feel or look mature enough.
When I had my Nigerians, I bought a new buck every spring, raised him up, kept him around long enough to, er, get the job done, then I would rehome him (or send him to freezer camp in one case) before he had the opportunity to become super stinky.
The one mature buck we had one year stank so bad our entire property reeked. We couldn’t open the windows without his stench inundating everything 
I seriously don’t recommend keeping a buck in town based on that experience


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 24, 2019)

Not logical at all....but may get husband motivated  to move once neighbors start complaing about the buck in rut smell


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2019)

I like that idea, just buy a new buckling every year and sell him after stud service. If all you want is babies, you could conceivably keep a buckling to breed the does. If you send them to freezer camp, it wouldn't be a problem for inbreeding. If you want to sell them or keep one, then buy a new buck every other year and use a "raise your own" every other year. 

Yes, you NEED a buck.....just for a little while.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Not logical at all....but may get husband motivated  to move once neighbors start complaing about the buck in rut smell



The look on his face when I told him I found a buckling and was considering buying him...

As an aside, some family issues have come up where we might end up having my father-in-law and his wife move in with us (they are at the point of being unable to cook for themselves or drive). If they do, we WILL have to move to a bigger place. My husband and I were looking at homes recently and I found 2.5 acres with 2 manufactured homes on it... we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Genipher (Jun 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I like that idea, just buy a new buckling every year and sell him after stud service. If all you want is babies, you could conceivably keep a buckling to breed the does. If you send them to freezer camp, it wouldn't be a problem for inbreeding. If you want to sell them or keep one, then buy a new buck every other year and use a "raise your own" every other year.
> 
> Yes, you NEED a buck.....just for a little while.



I like the idea, too!


----------



## Genipher (Jun 26, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> I’m dreaming of my future lambs and certainly got excited about my goat kids back when I had them too
> 
> I typically make sure my girls will be a year old or older when they’re ready to kid/lamb, as I don’t have an easy way to weigh them (yet), my rule of thumb is 8 months. Older if they don’t feel or look mature enough.
> When I had my Nigerians, I bought a new buck every spring, raised him up, kept him around long enough to, er, get the job done, then I would rehome him (or send him to freezer camp in one case) before he had the opportunity to become super stinky.
> ...



That's a good idea. This buckling I'm eyeballing will be 6 months old by the time my does will be old enough to breed (I'm thinking December, when they're 10 months...but I'm not 100% certain that they'll be up to weight by then. )
I think my timing might be off...because if I bring him home in September (as the seller advertised), he could breed them too soon (he would be 3 months old). I don't have a way to keep them separated.

Guess I'll just have to keep my eyes open and find a buck when it's closer to the time that I need him. it's just, the one I saw online was _so_ pretty!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 26, 2019)

If you can't  keep the buck seperated, ....then when your does,....' have doe's, he will breed anything in sight. You will have very young pregnant kids....having kids.....formula for a nightmare


----------



## Bruce (Jun 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you can't keep the buck seperated, ....then when your does,....' have doe's, he will breed anything in sight. You will have very young pregnant kids....having kids.....formula for a nightmare


Even through the fence.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2019)

Genipher said:


> I don't have a way to keep them separated.


You know what enablers we are......build a pallet fence. You just pound T-posts through them to secure them and screw them together just so the little snot can't pry them apart. Hey! you could make it an art project and paint each board a different color! Kids just love stuff like that.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 12, 2019)

Pampered goats! They've got plenty of blackberries to eat in the backyard but, nooooooo, they want to eat the ones I cut for them from the front yard!




 

Also, they've learned how to get to the second shelf in their "barn".



 

My internet connection is pretty shoddy, of late. Makes it hard to check up on things here. sigh.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 12, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Also, they've learned how to get to the second shelf in their "barn".


Using the "boing, boing, boing" method? It's funny how much little goats like to jump.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2019)

My sheep would never do that! LOL


----------



## Genipher (Jul 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Using the "boing, boing, boing" method? It's funny how much little goats like to jump.



Yes, that's exactly how they do it!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 17, 2019)

Ug. Somehow I cracked one of my ribs this last weekend. Not sure how it happened...I didn't fall or get hit or anything. I spent a few hours sewing on a quilt last Saturday and when I quit for the day, my side was sore. X-rays yesterday showed a crack in the bone. 

I'm supposed to take it easy so it'll heal faster. And since bending hurts like the dickens, I've had to pass my goaty chores on to my 10-year-old Goat Guy. It's a good thing he loves the goats as much as I do! All his training on how to take care of'em are being put to good use!!

As an aside, these gals sleep in the strangest positions. There are times they look like they're dead, the way they pull their heads back.



 

They also love cuddling with Toby the mutt. The other day I noticed he (the dog) was using Alice's (white goat) rear as a pillow!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

So, you found a buckling.   Ask the seller if she will sell you a date with her buck for your girls.   Then, buy a buckling AFTER you move.       Sounds like a move is coming!!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Ug. Somehow I cracked one of my ribs this last weekend. Not sure how it happened...I didn't fall or get hit or anything. I spent a few hours sewing on a quilt last Saturday and when I quit for the day, my side was sore. X-rays yesterday showed a crack in the bone.


How the heck can that happen? Sure glad you've got "Goat Guy" to carry on for you.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2019)

Don't take a deep breath! Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

You don't remember getting whacked in the ribs hard enough to crack one????    Wow    

You were either totally engrossed in the activity or have little sense of pain.     Now, I often cut myself -- superficially -- if working and don't notice until blood drips but, a cracked rib??  Think I'd feel that. 

"Goat Guy" is probably loving the job & making you proud of him!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> How the heck can that happen? Sure glad you've got "Goat Guy" to carry on for you.



 I dunno. It's so random!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 17, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> You don't remember getting whacked in the ribs hard enough to crack one????    Wow
> 
> You were either totally engrossed in the activity or have little sense of pain.     Now, I often cut myself -- superficially -- if working and don't notice until blood drips but, a cracked rib??  Think I'd feel that.
> 
> "Goat Guy" is probably loving the job & making you proud of him!



Well, I AM a redhead and I've heard we have this "superpower" where we're able to handle pain better than "regular" folks. But, still...it's strange. Not sure how I managed it.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Don't take a deep breath! Hope you heal up fast.



Thankfully it doesn't hurt to breathe. Laughing, coughing, or sneezing is agony, though.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 18, 2019)

Worry-wort Alert!!

Last night I was reading up on worming goats and started getting worried that I'm going to end up killing my doelings because I don't know how to tell when they'll need it.
They were wormed in April, when I bought them. I figure they're good for awhile...right? 

I've tried FAMANCHA but the goat's skin is so tight around their eyes that I can hardly pull down to check. And then, of course, they "freak out" and try to run away. I really need to get a milking stand!!

I want to get a microscope so I can learn to run fecals, but I don't have the money to buy one yet.

And I need to have them tested for CAE/CL in a few months (previous owner said they were in a closed, tested herd but I don't have any "proof") but I don't know how to draw blood and I don't know if our vet makes house calls. If she does, I expect it'll be expensive, since everything is always expensive at this vet. I'm thinking of looking for a new veterinarian.

So much to remember to keep them healthy! I feel like I'm forgetting stuff that they need or that I'm going to do something wrong!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 30, 2019)

_When he has brought out all his own, he goes before them, and the sheep follow him, for they know his voice. --John 10:4_

I didn't realize goats do this, too! Alice and Lucy will be perfectly content outside and then I speak too close to an open window... Let the bleating begin!! 
They definitely know my voice!

Per the advice of @CntryBoy777 I got a ShopVac. Been using it for a few weeks now and it has reeeeeeally helped in keeping the porch, backyard steps, and even the grass less poopy. The girls seem to have a "favorite" area where they tend to go (in the grass _right_ next to the porch). The vacuum helps a TON.
I wonder if vacuuming the yard will help keep worms down, in the goats? Of course, this chore isn't perfect...we can't get all the pellets...but, still, it might help, eh?




 
_Lucy watches her child servant clean up her doody._


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 30, 2019)

Glad it helped out and saves ya time........something to be aware of is, goats prefer to eat between 3-6" above the ground and if ya let the grass grow in that range they will be away from the bulk of the parasites....what I did was cut half of their area at a time and let the other grow....then the next week, cut the tall that was left and let the other grow....I would cut the whole area once every 2wks....also, get some rye grass....pasture rye grass, not landscaping rye grass...and sow it in Sept for winter forage....it will die out when temps rise in the Spring or Summer...but will produce fairly well....unless your temps stay around 20° for an extended period....it will be dormant until the temps rise....this worked in Mississippi, so unsure about out there where ya are, but there should be a variety that will work for ya....be sure to plant some english peas along your fence and the goats will Love ya!!....


----------



## Genipher (Jul 31, 2019)

We just mowed the grass. It was as tall as my waste, on the bottom tier. The goats seemed to struggle to get through it and reach the blackberries. Though they prefer to eat the Vines and blackberries on the top tier...

I love the idea of growing rye and peas. I've been trying to figure out what I can grow for them. Oh, except... we're on the Oregon coast and have sandy soil. I'll have to research and see if I can grow those 2 plants.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 31, 2019)

When the goats start yelling for attention, it's _Goat Guy to the rescue!_

I think Alice wants to learn how to play video games!


----------



## Genipher (Aug 10, 2019)

Weighed the girls today. Alice has gained 7.4 lbs since June (total weight is 31.2). 



 

And Lucy gained 8.4 lbs since June (total weight is 32.8).



 

Alice likes to paw at me when I sit. When I walk along the top tier to their shed to feed them at night, she weaves around my legs like a cat. I'm starting to wonder if she's plotting to kill me...


----------



## Bruce (Aug 10, 2019)

I sure hope not!


----------



## Genipher (Aug 11, 2019)

_"Reach a little higher for that blackberry, human!"_


----------



## Bruce (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe the human should hold the goat out to pick its own blackberries!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ours liked the green acorns and would worry us to death to get some for them....a couple of yrs ago...while standing in a resin lawn chair....Ms "Twinkle Toes", Joyce fell and broke her wrist....while picking some to give to em when we got them out to walk around....


----------



## Genipher (Aug 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Maybe the human should hold the goat out to pick its own blackberries!



The kids have tried that before. However, the goats are now too heavy for them to lift.


----------

